# FYI on IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIA good article on IBS. http://www.med.miami.edu/patients/glossary...?ArticleKey=396


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Bookmarked it for future reference, Shawn. Thanx...


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Excellent article, Eric. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------

